# Oil for 2005 Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDi



## Birroc (11 Jan 2010)

I need to put oil in my 2005 Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDi (Diesel) but I am unsure which oil to use - the book says VW 507 01 but the guy in the motor store looked in a book and gave me 5W-40 fully synthetic and said it would be grand. How do I know this oil will suffice?


----------



## Birroc (11 Jan 2010)

Acrtually I am more confused now because the book says I should use VW 506 01 "for models with flexible service intervals" and VW 507 01 for "models with fixed service intervals" - what does this mean and what do the VW specs equate to?


----------



## mathepac (11 Jan 2010)

The VAG Pumpe Duse or PD engine requires a very specific grade of oil which must meet or exceed the specifications detailed by VAG. .

N.B. - Ignore these specifications at your peril. There is no other equivalent specification as the oils are designed and specified for use in PD diesel engines specific to VAG (they developed these engines to avoid having to pay direct-injection royalty fees to Fiat who own the patents for DI diesel technology).

In the PD engines, the injector is also a high-pressure pump and the oil is specially formulated to lubricate  this VAG-designed part. Use of the incorrect oil can result in early expensive failure of the injectors, turbo failure, blocked crank-case vent pipes or failed exhaust gas recirculation valves as the the non-PD oil breaks down earlier, turning into a thick sludge. 

To find the correct oil for your car, look for these marks on the side of the container :


"*VW 505 01*" (the old specification number)
"*VW 507 01*" (the new specification number)
Ignore all other specification, grading or approval marks as they are irrelevant.

I believe you can ignore VW 506 01 "for models with flexible service intervals" as this specification was generally for lease cars / fleet cars / police cars in the UK market.

Below is a list of oils which are  suitable and / or approved for use in the PD diesel engine, such as the 1.9 TDI PD fitted to the 2005 Octavia. They will all have the VW spec marks on the container.


BP Special Visco V 5W-40 (Fully Synthetic)
Castrol EDGE Turbo Diesel 5W-40
Fuchs Titan Supersyn SL PD SAE 5W-40 (Fully Synthetic)
Millers XFE-PD SAE 5W-40 (Semi Synthetic)
Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel SAE 5W-40 (Semi Synthetic)
                         Check the continers carefully and also check the capacity; your will need approx 4.5 litres of oil but some such as the Castrol EDGE Turbo Diesel 5W-40 are only sold in 4 litre and 1 litre containers; the Valvoline DuraBlend Diesel SAE 5W-40 (Semi Synthetic) is sold in 5 litre containers.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Jan 2010)

Another (almost eerily) encyclopaedic response from mathepac. 

Photographic evidence here.

Birroc, don't be too alarmed at the higher price; you should get correspondingly greater oil change intervals with the proper oil than you would from lesser lubricants.


----------



## Pennyscraper (11 Jan 2010)

I would also rein in those service intervals. No matter what the manufacturer says, its just to accomodate fleet drivers. If you are getting someone privately to change your oil and filter, or doing it yourself, then halving or at least lessening the service intervals will add greatly to your engine's lifespan. Its quite simply a lifesaver.


----------



## Birroc (12 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> The VAG Pumpe Duse or PD engine requires a very specific grade of oil which must meet or exceed the specifications detailed by VAG. .
> 
> N.B. - Ignore these specifications at your peril. There is no other equivalent specification as the oils are designed and specified for use in PD diesel engines specific to VAG (they developed these engines to avoid having to pay direct-injection royalty fees to Fiat who own the patents for DI diesel technology).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Mathepac but I am confused; I read the manual again and figured out what spec my car is (using the sticker in the boot) and it said that I should be using VW 506 01 (or 0W-30) because my Octavia does not have a Diesel Particle Filter and my model had "flexible service intervals". But I also was told to use 5W-40 as you said. Which is correct?


----------



## mathepac (12 Jan 2010)

If you found that the configuration sticker in the boot has the "QG1" option-code on it, use oil with the "VW 506 01" specification number on the container. It'll cost about €60/65 for 5 litres; please ignore the SAE numbers, they are meaningless and will only confuse you. SAE numbers are not part of the VW specification and are not referenced in their owner documentation. 

For the record, 


option-codes "QG0" or "QG2" use either "VW 505 01" or "VW 507 01" specification oil
option-code "QG1", use "VW 506 01" specification oil
Liqui Moly 5W30 TopTec 4200 LongLife III meets the "VW 506 01" specification (Otto used to stock this oil if you have one near you. I have no connection with Otto other than as an occasional customer)


----------



## Birroc (12 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> If you found that the configuration sticker in the boot has the "QG1" option-code on it, use oil with the "VW 506 01" specification number on the container. It'll cost about €60/65 for 5 litres; please ignore the SAE numbers, they are meaningless and will only confuse you. SAE numbers are not part of the VW specification and are not referenced in their owner documentation.
> 
> For the record,
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Mathepac for the prompt response. Yes I found the QG1 on the config sticker so I will have a look for that oil.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jan 2010)

You're welcome. Just a word of warning; if you use an expensive oil like the "VW 506 01" spec, use only that oil if you need to top-up between services. Refer to the Octavia owner's manual.


----------



## Birroc (12 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> You're welcome. Just a word of warning; if you use an expensive oil like the "VW 506 01" spec, use only that oil if you need to top-up between services. Refer to the Octavia owner's manual.


 
I found an Otto and got the oil you recommended and the oil light is now off. Thanks, I owe you one . Picking the right oil is complex enough, I just hope the guy who serviced the car did the same.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (12 Jan 2010)

Birroc said:


> I found an Otto and got the oil you recommended and the oil light is now off.



Not a good idea to drive with the oil light on. Easy enough to do serious and expensive damage. How often do you check the oil level? A good idea to check it once a week.


----------



## Guest125 (13 Jan 2010)

He probably means the orange "low oil level" light as opposed to the red "no oil pressure" light which is definitely the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (13 Jan 2010)

caff said:


> He probably means the orange "low oil level" light as opposed to the red "no oil pressure" light which is definitely the lesser of the two evils.



Afaik the octavia does not have the luxery of having a low oil level light, it uses low oil pressure to determine the oil level is low.


----------



## Guest125 (13 Jan 2010)

It Does


----------



## mathepac (13 Jan 2010)

Neil_Ireland said:


> Afaik the octavia does not have the luxery of having a low oil level light, it uses low oil pressure to determine the oil level is low.


caff is correct, it has both  red and orange  lights and audible warnings, three beeps / one beep. If the optional MFD is fitted it also displays warning messages


----------



## Neil_Ireland (13 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> caff is correct, it has both  red and orange  lights and audible warnings, three beeps / one beep. If the optional MFD is fitted it also displays warning messages



I thought the 2005 model was the mk1 octavia?


----------



## Guest125 (13 Jan 2010)

The MK2 arrived in late 2004 in time for the Sept(54) uk registration plate.


----------

